# Starwood 50% Off Hotel Coupons



## Nicole D. (Jan 25, 2007)

Have you ever wondered what you could do with those 50% off coupons?
Check this out on ebay.

140077064698

Type this in the search.

I know what to do with mine now.

Nicole


----------



## Denise L (Jan 25, 2007)

Mine come in the mail and I have no idea where I put them  . We're too happy staying in timeshares to stay in hotels  anyhow. Often 50% off rack is still more than the best available rate online anyhow, don't you think?


----------



## stevens397 (Jan 25, 2007)

Actually Denise, we timeshare people love the extra rooms that suites provide.  Usually the best use of those coupons is not found online, but rather by calling and finding out what you can get a nice suite for at a hotel.

There are often hotels where it won't work - you're right.  But you can really score big occasionally.  I usually think of using points right away but sometimes I look into all my options and I have done well with the coupons.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 28, 2007)

Nicole D. said:


> Have you ever wondered what you could do with those 50% off coupons?
> Check this out on ebay.
> 
> 140077064698
> ...



Great suggestion.  there are a few being sold on eBay.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2007)

However...it is against Starwoods rules to sell them and it certainly wouldn't be hard to find out who you are if you are selling them on ebay.  This has been discussed on Flyertalk and it's a no-no.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 29, 2007)

stevens397 said:


> Actually Denise, we timeshare people love the extra rooms that suites provide.  Usually the best use of those coupons is not found online, but rather by calling and finding out what you can get a nice suite for at a hotel.
> 
> There are often hotels where it won't work - you're right.  But you can really score big occasionally.  I usually think of using points right away but sometimes I look into all my options and I have done well with the coupons.



  I suppose I will have to check out suite rates in the future. Thanks!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 29, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> However...it is against Starwoods rules to sell them and it certainly wouldn't be hard to find out who you are if you are selling them on ebay.  This has been discussed on Flyertalk and it's a no-no.



Thanks - good to know what the pros at flyertalk think - but the interpretation of "non-transferable and non-redeemable for cash" is definitely open to interpretation - as it is unsigned and not asking SPG to redeem for cash.  And certianly doesn't state that it cannot be sold.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks - good to know what the pros at flyertalk think - but the interpretation of "non-transferable and non-redeemable for cash" is definitely open to interpretation - as it is unsigned and not asking SPG to redeem for cash.  And certianly doesn't state that it cannot be sold.
> 
> PS - it did make me aware however that having the same eBay/Yahoo ID and TUG ID is probably not a good idea from a privacy issue.  I didn't realize this when I innocently signed up for TUG.



David - It's not just an interpretation, it's clearly stated in the terms and policies that it cannot be sold.  If you do a search on Flyertalk you can find the policy quoted.


----------



## saluki (Jan 29, 2007)

Also, Starwood rep "Starwood Lurker" has stated on flyertallk that you can mail in expired SPG certificates to Starwood. They will replace them with new ones. Their use sounds limited but many report being able to get good value from them in certain instances.


----------



## STEVIE (Jan 29, 2007)

Where do you get these coupons?  Sue


----------



## saluki (Jan 29, 2007)

They are promos that are occasionally mailed to SPG members, handed out on SVO promo tours, etc. They are for 50% off rack rate & typicallly no better than the lowest hotel rate. People have reported getting value in other countries or for certain expensive hotel times/citiies. Usage is also subject to "SPG 50" rate availabilitty at the property.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2007)

Since we purchased our timeshare we have gotten several of these and for us they have been worthless.  When I've tried to use them, either the 50% off rate wasn't available or 50% off the rack rate was far higher than the internet rate.  Note that the key term here is RACK RATE, i.e. full, undiscounted rate.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2007)

Here is the policy about selling the coupons from the "horses mouth."  Note that Starwood Lurker is Starwood's official spokesperson on flyertalk.com:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3641042&postcount=2


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Jan 29, 2007)

I have probably used them 10 times.  

I first check spg online, check the AAA rates next, then use our corporate SET rate, finally if I need to I call the Platinum desk and ask for the 50% coupon rate.  It has been the lowest about 10 times.

By the way, not once has a hotel front desk asked me for the coupon!


----------



## formerhater (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll be using one at the Sheraton Park Anaheim in a couple of weeks.  While they don't always work, they do come through for me every once in a while.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 4, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> Here is the policy about selling the coupons from the "horses mouth."  Note that Starwood Lurker is Starwood's official spokesperson on flyertalk.com:
> 
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3641042&postcount=2




There appears to be two types of certificates - ones that you get through SPG (AMEX) and require an SPG account  and have an expiration date - and according to the SPG terms&conditions are not allowed to be sold - such as...

http://cgi.ebay.com/STARWOOD-SPG-50...ryZ31411QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

There is another type that you get from a TS presentation that do not have an expiration date and do not require a SPG account or an AMEX - and likely do not fall under SPG terms&conditions since they were not obtained from SPG - such as...

http://cgi.ebay.com/STARWOOD-SPG-50...ryZ31411QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

So while the Starwood Lurker on FlyerTalk is correct about the first type - I doubt the second type has the same restrictions since the people who obtain them from a TS presentation would not even be aware of this since the SPG terms&conditions are not referenced on the certificate.


----------

